# dry sticky throat



## Nature (Dec 15, 2010)

Does anybody here suffer from bouts of a very dry sticky throat with trouble swallowing your saliva (very little saliva to swallow). I am waiting for an appt to see an ent...just discovered a cluster of nodules on my left side via ultrasound - next step..needle biospy. It is very irratating to say the least...I have had this symptom for a long time...sometimes it goes away but it is now there full-fledged...if anybody has experienced this - do you know of something I can take so it will ease off before I go over the brink !! Thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:jumping0047:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Nature said:


> Does anybody here suffer from bouts of a very dry sticky throat with trouble swallowing your saliva (very little saliva to swallow). I am waiting for an appt to see an ent...just discovered a cluster of nodules on my left side via ultrasound - next step..needle biospy. It is very irratating to say the least...I have had this symptom for a long time...sometimes it goes away but it is now there full-fledged...if anybody has experienced this - do you know of something I can take so it will ease off before I go over the brink !! Thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:jumping0047:


Sounds to me like you might have Sjogren's. A little real lemon in your water, sucking on lemon drops and really staying hydrated helps.

This site might be helpful. http://www.sjogrens.org/

Was this an ultra-sound of the thyroid? When is the FNA scheduled?


----------



## Nature (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank you Andros...I did try some lemon in my water but unfortunately I didn't like the aftertaste:sick0012: ....but have been drinking lots of water today !! I do not have an appointment yet to see an ENT...still waiting for a call....& yes the cluster of nodules were found through an ultrasound...had an uptake done last January & was told that I had hashimoto but no nodules present at that time. was told however that half of my thyroid was gone. I feel for the most part that someone is choking the life out of me...eases off at times but when its there it is very intense & anxiety sets in like crazy. I have no problem swallowing however can feel my food going down & this dryness in my throat really drives me bonkers.....hate feeling so yucky but trying hard to keep positive although very hard at times. Thanks again for your advice...anything at all helps at this point...as I am at a loss for a solution to any of my symptoms...I just want to feel well again !!:a1Thyroid:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Nature said:


> Thank you Andros...I did try some lemon in my water but unfortunately I didn't like the aftertaste:sick0012: ....but have been drinking lots of water today !! I do not have an appointment yet to see an ENT...still waiting for a call....& yes the cluster of nodules were found through an ultrasound...had an uptake done last January & was told that I had hashimoto but no nodules present at that time. was told however that half of my thyroid was gone. I feel for the most part that someone is choking the life out of me...eases off at times but when its there it is very intense & anxiety sets in like crazy. I have no problem swallowing however can feel my food going down & this dryness in my throat really drives me bonkers.....hate feeling so yucky but trying hard to keep positive although very hard at times. Thanks again for your advice...anything at all helps at this point...as I am at a loss for a solution to any of my symptoms...I just want to feel well again !!:a1Thyroid:


Let us know when you have the appt. set up. You are in our thoughts and prayers for all of this.


----------

